# New Artist - When to Sell, What to Price?



## kbouwkamp (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi All! First time posting on this board. 

I'm a relatively new artist and would like to start selling some of my work. The goal here isn't to make tons of money, rather to support the hobby that I love so dearly. Typically, my canvas size of choice is 36x48. I'm wondering if folks on this thread could give feedback (good and bad) on my paintings, and let me know what you would start pricing for that size range. Some of the paintings I listed below are on a smaller canvas, but would be replicated on the larger size canvas.

Thank you everyone!


https://www.instagram.com/p/BIUG_0JDPQo/?taken-by=k_bouwkamp&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIWrvF3DB5S/?taken-by=k_bouwkamp&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIJw20HjWFc/?taken-by=k_bouwkamp&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFLKosCu1jq/?taken-by=k_bouwkamp&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BE5EGU4O1v2/?taken-by=k_bouwkamp&hl=en


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum. I do more realism paintings and have little advice as how to sell and price abstract. I do think your work is very good. I especially like the last link with the two paintings. I can tell a lot of work went into those and they are very nice.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

attent at local faires. if you are up to it facebook is a good way to create a group of interest for your product but it requires some kind of planning. your work is very appealing but its also not very hard to do. i mean you dont have to study drawing fundamentals, light and shadow and whatnot to create an abstract painting which makes an abstract painting alot more accessible to everyone i.e. lowering the price. the workarround to this is to become famous XD


----------

